# Max waiting at the Bridge



## jlovesgsds (Jul 25, 2011)

well my friend, it's been 10 years...a person could not have had a better dog...I learned so much from you...we had quite some adventures together...you'll always have a special place in my heart...till we meet again...Good Boy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Condolences:hug:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, it's such a horrible time


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your beloved friend. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your beloved Max, and yes he will be waiting for you at the bridge someday. :rip:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful tribute. RIP Max. 

so very sorry for your great loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My condolences,your tribute was beautiful. My thoughts are w/ you at this difficult time.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, it is never easy.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Good Boy" sums it all up so very well. Two simple words we can never say enough to our beloved dogs. Big hugs to you.


----------

